# Pros and Cons for spaying rabbits? A debatable question, what's your opinion?



## SnootyPuffs (May 16, 2010)

I'm starting to wonder IF I should have the three girl bun's I have spayed or not. They're young at 3 months old and get along great at this time . (I know that could change later once they hit the "teenage" phase)

I've read all the usual pro's about spaying buns. The biggest pro is the reduction of hormone-induced behavior. They don't do any territorial spraying now, so I'd love to reduce that potential later by spaying now. Removing the possibility of uterine cancer is a great idea, but then again, I'm actually unsure if that's as great a reason to complete a spay. I've had senior bun's before, their lives aren't always what I'd call quality after age 6. They can succumb to a number of illnesses by then that I'd prefer having the poor animal's suffering reduced by euth' rather than have it lead a poor existence. So, I'm contemplating not doing a spay for that reason. Why have my buns suffer a single traumatic surgery at all? Unlike neutering, spaying is an invasive surgery that brings on a host of potential complications that at this time my buns don't have. I'm starting to think, why complicate things when I really don't have any behavior issues in my healthy, active, happy, content buns? 

I don't plan on breeding them, and there's no male bun's here at all. 
I am rehoming them, which does make me lean nearly 98% towards spaying them. 
Yet, I'm still not keen on doing this. 

Haven't any of you been through sugeries before in your life? Honestly, I have been! I'd rather push for a quality shorter existence that gives the buns the least trauma rather than push for elective surgeries that seem to be performed for the human's convenience (sure I'd like a less destructive bun too!). If the bun comes down w/ uterine cancer, a quick euth' would be prefered over having to experience a "rite of passage" surgery now AND another painful procedure later. I'm all about maximizing stress-free living for the buns.

What's your opinion on such a matter? 

I'm pretty open to anything, and I can change my mind. This is mostly contemplation that may seem like overboard over-analysis to some but an elective surgery imo requires considerable forethought. I usually push for spay/neuter mostly to prevent unwanted preg's. Of course, I know that it's still a surgery. These things aren't fool-proof. I've been through complications with a spay on one of my dogs. But, just to spay in order to reduce the unwanted behavior that a human doesn't find appealing? I'm leaning towards being less inclined to spay for that purpose. Recall it's an elective surgery being performed on an otherwise healthy rabbit.


----------



## Haley (May 16, 2010)

I am 100% in favor of spaying female rabbits. I know its expensive and invasive, but so worth it. My rabbits are much calmer, nicer and have almost zero behavior issues after the spay. They also will litter train easier. 

Also, I think it's silly to say you dont mind the risk of uterine cancer. It can be a horrible death for rabbits and is more likely to be avoided with spaying. My two oldest rabbits are aged 10 and 7 and yes, they have started to develop more health problems, but to say that you dont want to extend their life by spaying them is, to me, like saying you would rather your family members die young than risk watching them grow old. We humans tend to have more problems as we age as well  To me, the extra time is so worth it. 

I think even if you are not concerned about the health reasons for spaying, the behavioral benefits make it worth the while. Females who are unspayed tend to be territorial, sometimes aggressive and tempermental. Not to say it cant be done, but I think it would be very difficult to have 3 females together as they reach sexual maturity and enter their teenage years if they are all unspayed.

If you have a good vet who knows what they are doing, the proceduce should not be that big of a deal. I have had my two females spayed and taken countless in for the shelter I volunteer with, all with no problems.

I hope this helps with your decision. Good luck!


----------



## elrohwen (May 16, 2010)

I think the biggest pro is that there is no longer any chance of reproductive cancer - at an 85% change of cancer by age 4, that's a huge risk to be taking.

I'm 100% for the spaying of rabbits. I honestly don't see any cons at all. There is a slight chance of a problem on the operating table, but with a good vet those chances are far lower than the chance of dying young from cancer. In our minds I think we tend to blow up the risk of surgery (which is immediate) vs the risk of cancer (which is a few years away) but if you really weigh them logically there's no comparison, in my opinion.

I would rather my bun go through one day worth of sugery and stress than months of dying from uterine cancer. I would also rather give my bun a long 10 year life than a short one ending in cancer. 

I had 6+ surgeries (lost count) that all involved full anesthesia. They weren't elective necessarily, though I could have kept living my life without getting them, but my quality of life would have been diminished. I'm glad I went through with every one and they honestly weren't that bad. I would put my animals through that same experience (ie surgery, not necessarily6 of them)to give them a better quality of life too.

It's also almost impossible for an unspayed female rabbit to have a companion. They're just too territorial. I would rather my animals have a happy emotional life (not wanting to mate all the time) and be able to enjoy time with a bunny friend instead of being angry and territorial all alone. I think having that strong urge to mate and no way to deal with it is afar far more stressful life (for both males and females)than one day of surgery.


----------



## SnootyPuffs (May 16, 2010)

Thanks so much for the replies. I'm glad I can get opinions from those of you that have had rabbits for a long time thus I trust your words. 

I hope that you all didn't think that I was saying that uterine cancer is an okay way to go. Heavens no! But, I am a realist who aims to have pets that have as stress free a life as they can manage. I was considering that an elective surgery may?? be uncalled for. It's not the length of life that counts, but the quality (just my own philosophy). Something will eventually do us all in. And, uterine cancer is merely one of many that can crop up. You can remove "arm cancer" if you don't have an arm you know (I'm being slightly sarcastic and am almost positive that there isn't a specific disease titled "arm cancer"). I'm personally pretty careful with pets. I'm all about routine tests and check ups. Rabbits for one thing can hide illness. 

I'm trying to be entirely empathetic in my decision and not basing it on the price (within reason) at all. I will have the pre-anesthetic blood panel done and I found an experienced vet referenced by friends at the local university vet hospital that I think does the laser spay/neuter (process heals faster). I'm making sure that an inhalant (_isoflurane_ or _sevoflurane_) anesthetic is used during the process and that all appropriate monitoring is in place. I'm not too keen on rabbits getting injections. I'm not sure which post-surgical pain med's are most effective but I'm expecting Metacam or perhaps Banamine will be used. 

I've witnessed my dog go through the whole process from intubation through recovery in order to get a root canal/crown put in place (he broke a canine). I've done this all before, just not with rabbits. My previous rabbit experience only involves male buns. I never had a one of them neutered. One reached age 7, the other age 12. 


Weighing the pro's/con's anyhow, although I'm always hesitant about any surgery, I can say that I'm leaning 98% towards having them spayed. Actually I was already considering it, but the thought of maybe not doing it did creep into my head.


----------



## missyscove (May 16, 2010)

Personally, I'm 100% for the spaying of young pet rabbits. Spayed rabbits not only aren't susceptible to uterine cancer, but the decrease in hormonal behavior makes them easier to bond with another bunny. If you're planning on your rabbit ever sharing a home with an intact male, I think it's absolutely essential. I've seen way too many well meaning people have accidental breedings. 

I understand your concerns about putting them through surgery, but I've seen a lot of animals go through surgery (my own, ones at the shelter I used to volunteer at and ones at the animal hospital I work at over the summer) and I find that young animals really bounce back right away. 

Refusing to spay an animal, with the recognition that it could cut its life span in half, because you're worried about the 2 days of discomfort following a surgery makes no sense to me. That's like refusing to get vaccinated because you don't like needles. I'll admit I weigh the odds and make decisions with my own health. I eat raw cookie dough because it's tasty and the effects of salmonella only last a few days so I'm not that worried about it. However, I wouldn't eat a brain from an area known to have animals with prion diseases because CJD is forever and I want to keep my brain prion free.


----------



## SnootyPuffs (May 17, 2010)

LOL, yep, I've eaten raw cookie dough and I've lived to tell. Thanks for your advice, Missyscove. It appears that mine are lucky since they are so young. That's a plus in their favor for recovery. 

This is interesting, so far so good on your experiences.


----------



## pamnock (May 17, 2010)

*elrohwen wrote: *


> I think the biggest pro is that there is no longer any chance of reproductive cancer - at an 85% change of cancer by age 4, that's a huge risk to be taking.



This particular study is often misquoted. The study found an 85% chance of "tumors" (most benign) by age 4 - not an 85% chance of "cancer". Benign uterine tumors are common in most mammals and generally require little medical attention.

Having known people who lost their rabbits during surgery, I understand your concerns. In fact, I have been putting off having our dog neutered because of someone I know who recently suffered the heartbreaking loss of their young dog during his neuter surgery (he had a minor heart abnormality and died when he was put under).

I also remember when Dan, a forum member, purchased a Dwarf Hotot doe from me and she died during spay surgery. Dan was absolutely heartbroken.

So, I personally don't recommend spay/neuter 100%.

That said - death during surgery is very rare and rabbits should be thoroughly checked for any pre-existing health problems. Older rabbits are at higher risk. Also, choose a vet who is experienced in rabbit surgery. I've taken a couple rabbits in for surgery and our rabbits did fine.


----------



## Happi Bun (May 17, 2010)

I'm pro Spay/Neuter for Rabbits. I'm involved in Rabbit rescue though, so it's a very important aspect. I also believe having a health check done before the surgery is in the animals best interest. Losing a bunny during Spaying/Neutering is rare when using a qualified vet and usually the result of underlying health problems that would have caused problems in life regardless. Spaying female Rabbit's has the same benefits as spaying a Cat or Dog. Health, Behavioral, Quality of Life, and knowing your Rabbits will never add to the overpopulation problem.

With pain medication and TLC from their human, bunnies typically handle the recovery just fine. 

:bunny24


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 17, 2010)

The thing about cancer if they get it is you will not know tell they are in the final stages most of the time. Rabbits hide illness very very very well. 

I would spay I have had one bun spayed and 2 buns neutered I could really tell you that even though Jessi is only a month and a half out of her spay I bet she does not remember most of it. 

She came around in four days and for me four days of feeling a little bad is better then cancer or a surgery later in life to remove tumors. Where they will spay anyway. 

I would do it for me the behavior is not even a factor as I have never been through the not spayed so I know no different. The one un-neutered male I had for longer then a few weeks the only thing he did was hump my arm a lot.

I would spay I have had three done and they are no worse for the were.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (May 17, 2010)

I personally don't think that the expense and the stress it puts on the rabbit is worth it for a doe. I think neutering can be beneficial to pet owners on bucks because some of them face issues with spraying or other behaviors that simply can't be tolerated in a house with other pets, children,...walls. LOL!

But my does in general have displayed very, very minimal hormonal behavior and I have not been convinced that spaying is worth the risk and stress.

I also have a very happy pair of a 7 and 8 year old does to back me up on this. Both very healthy and happy.


----------



## pamnock (May 17, 2010)

I think that comparing immunizations to a surgical procedure is like comparing apples and oranges. The risk of having immunizations is minute compared to the risks of the diseases they prevent. Surgery is a higher risk procedure than having an immunization.

Something to ponder:

The incidence of uterine tumors in rabbits is about the same as the incidence in women. How many of you women have had hysterectomies to completely eliminate any chance of reproductive cancer? How about the guys on the forum? How many of you have been castrated to avoid incidence of testicular cancer which occurs about the same rate in rabbits and men?

My OB recommended that I get a complete hysterectomy 12 years ago when I developed uterine tumors (I do have a history of reproductive cancer in my family). I chose NOT to have the surgery.

I am pro-neuter, however I do believe that individuals should be aware of the risks of anesthesia, surgery, and possible complications (such as abdominal adhesions).


----------



## elrohwen (May 17, 2010)

I think the difference between tumors in human reproductive organs vs rabbit reproductive organs is that is is routinely tested for in humans. I'm fairly confident that if I got a uterine tumor my doctor would find it relatively early and would be able to remove it (yes, I would probably go for the hysterectomy if there was a risk it was cancerous).

For bunnies there is no way to know if they have a reproductive tumor. Unless it's large enough to be felt outside of the body, it wouldn't be noticed by a vet. It could be benign, but it could also be large enough to cause other issues and discomfort.


----------



## pamnock (May 17, 2010)

*elrohwen wrote: *


> Unless it's large enough to be felt outside of the body, it wouldn't be noticed by a vet. It could be benign, but it could also be large enough to cause other issues and discomfort.


Same with humans. Unless the tumors are large enough to be palpated by the OB, or are causing other symptoms, they generally would go unnoticed.


----------



## usawan (May 17, 2010)

at this moment neither of my girls are spayed (i have two). they are both old enough at 5 and 6 months, but other than shushu having a really bad month when she matured, i have had really no problems with behaviour from either. my little bun actually hasn't even gone through the 'teenager phase' yet, but i suspect she might be a runt, as she is markedly smaller than shushu, and possibly won't ever go through puberty. i have them out together all the time when i take them on walks in the park, or in the house, and other than a bit of humping, they behave just fine together. so sometimes, i guess buns can behave themselves without a spay, and good behaviour was the crux of why i wanted to spay them in the first place.

i've thought a long time about spaying them, and i nearly was ready to give away my little bun because i stressed so much about affording both spays, but i decided that for now, i am going to pass on spaying either of them until money allows, or until i'm forced to by one of my buns becoming intolerable. i am totally aware of the risks of cancer and tumors later on in life, and i'm not being selfish just because of money (however it really comes down to me being able to eat, or the buns being spayed !) 

but i have very limited options as to what vet i can go to here, and while i think it IS done, japan is not as pro spay for small animals (anything not a dog or cat, and ferrets come pre-fixed here) as they are in the west. my attitude towards spaying them isn't lax, but i somehow feel comforted not having my hand pushed towards spaying, whereas if i still lived in the west i might feel as if i was a bad owner not having them spayed...it's difficult to explain ! for example, sometimes people don't remember that elsewhere in the world pet lives are different from how it is in the west, and sometimes it can really get you down because you feel like a bad pet parent because you can't give your pets the same kind of life. (i know this happens to me all the time when i read this forum and see how other buns live ) you just have to have confidence in the decisions you make, even if other people don't agree or if it goes against the 'norm', and care for your pets to the best of your ability.  but if you plan on rehoming them, it might be beneficial and help them find homes faster if you spay them, as another person might really want a rabbit that has been spayed. 

-bas


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 17, 2010)

To extend the above thought, if you speuter your bun, you are preventing overpopulation in the case where you have to give your rabbit up.

I would be more comfortable sending on my neutered/spayed buns, because the very concept of them being speutered gives them a higher $ "value", and should attract conscientious owners. I also know that if I gave them up, there is zero chance of them making more unwanted mutt baby bunnies.

Just a few thoughts from a non-medical standpoint


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 17, 2010)

I'm 100% for spaying and neutering. Always have been, and always will be. Doesn't mean I am not very nervous the day before, and the day my animals go to the surgery- I've had to sit through this ordeal 10 times in the past few years, and each and every one of them recovered miraculously. The only complication was a slight rash on my second eldest dog, from the shaving, but that went down with a little cream.

There is a risk with all surgery, but usually this risk is so minimal. Usually they are only more risky in animals with heart conditions (heart murmers etc), so in that case I believe that it should be more thought out as to whether the pros outweigh the cons.

There are so many risks though- when you feed your rabbit pellets, it may choke (I have heard of more rabbits choking on pellets than i have of completely unexpected deaths during spays/neuters of any breed through the 3 years I worked in a vets), taking your rabbit outside, basically everything! There are risks in life, that sometimes just have to be taken.


But, I'm sure some of you will say- they don't get spayed and neutered in the wild!! And that's true. But they also constantly breed, which generally reduces the chance of uterine cancers- and also many rabbits in the wild won't live long enough to get a reproductive cancer.
We are unnaturally taking away their access to some bunny lovin', and therefore they have this huge desire (like any animal does) to mate. Denying this from them, whilst still allowing the hormones to course through them, could lead to quite stressful sexual frustrations etc.

I agree with what has been said before- I would personally always neuter and spay. That is possibly a few days of stress, rather than what....months of increasing pain and stress which you don't know about until the rabbit can't stand up anymore?

Also, I would be a bit concerned having three unspayed females together. Female rabbits are generally the hardest to bond (obviously it can be done, and many people have them), but then add unspayed into the mix and wwaayyyy. I'll applaud you if you can bond not only two females, but three unspayed females lol.

JMVHO

This site has some fabulous information on it- really everything you could want to knw about a speuter

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=18+1803&aid=2147

Have a read over it and see what you think. It's understandable that you are concerned, and really good that you are trying to weigh up the pros and cons to your rabbit before going ahead with something you are just 'told' to do by vets etc, when you don't know all about it.



Jen


----------



## SnootyPuffs (May 20, 2010)

not to (but I'm to do it anyways) change subject....

"Female rabbits are generally the hardest to bond (obviously it can be done, and many people have them), but then add unspayed into the mix and wwaayyyy"

I'm having them spayed and that's final. I'm scheduling it to be done within the next couple weeks. I just need to set a date that's suitable so I can have time to monitor them post surgery. 

Now, onto another question: These three are 3mo's old, they do really get along beautifully. I've seen no hint of aggression or territoriality. No teeth gouging chasing kind of business or spraying or dominating. They tend to sit together or follow each other throughout the house when they're out and seem very compatible. 
Maybe I got lucky with these three? 

Temperamentally, these three are all unique. One's very laid back, one's an intensive groomer for the others, and the other is a speedy curious type. All three are easy to handle, pick up. But of course, this could just be a "baby stage"??? I'm not sure, but I've witnessed the "teenager" phase where the attitudes sprout. 

Statistically, what's the probability that they'd change for the worse in say, a year?


----------



## elrohwen (May 20, 2010)

Honestly, 3mo is far too young to know if they're going to do well together - either unspayed or spayed. At that age, they'll get along with just about anybunny.

I think the possibility that they will go through hormonal behavior and start fighting (or at least having tiffs) around 5-6 months is very high. Will they want to kill each other? I don't know. Statistically though, I think they're more likely to need to be separated than the other way around.

Will they be an easy bond after spaying? Again, really hard to say. I know a pair of sisters who did not get along when they hit puberty and it has been a 4-5 month bonding adventure for their owners. Then I know some who were split up just for the spay and put right back together with no problems.


----------



## SnootyPuffs (May 21, 2010)

Curiously, should I intend on separating them and bonding each doe with a buck? Or, chance it? Or, just plan on letting it go and see what happens? I could live with bunnies that have separate cages but since I'm rehoming them, I don't know if someone else may be fond of that idea. At this moment, I can't imagine them apart. They're kind of a set to me since they're always sitting together or following in tandem through the house. 

Honestly, I've seen how boy bunnies (he was a lop) can change once they hit the teenager phase. However, I had another rabbit (NZ white) that was never neutered and completely laid back with everyone including another male rabbit. I've seen females kept together with a male without issues. Of course having three does together is new for me. I've only had one lop ear doe before and she had an easy going temperament. She had to be since she required her front teeth to be clipped. 

These three appear to be of the Rex variety.


----------



## elrohwen (May 22, 2010)

I would leave them together unless/until you see signs of scuffles or fights (pulled fur in the cage, etc) and separate them at that point. Also, try to get them spayed as early as possible, so there is less chance of the hormones taking over their behavior towards each other.


----------



## unojuno (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm somewhat torn about what to do also. I'm from a small town and the vet
who took care of two of my bun's 8/9 yrs ago stopped doing them. His reasoning
was he didn't like their chances. I read also that bun's who don't get bought at
pet store's go back to breeder, or whomever, and are euthanized. So I thought,
what's better? Come home with me and take the chance with cancer, or whatever
makes them succumb, or go back and be murdered. Sound's harsh, sorry, but thats
what it really takes place. So there ya all go. Just thought I'd toss that into the mix. 
I mean, what's really better here? I guess thats up to you.


----------



## unojuno (Aug 2, 2010)

Right now I have a 9yr. old male Dutch. Sweet little guy. He has some arthritis
and he just lost his love Binky. a beautiful female Dutch on June 23rd. I think, 
I say think, because we really don't know, I think he's doing OK. At 1st he became
a little withdrawn. I would to if I just lost my everyday together love. Since then he's ventured outside several times. I mean that seems OK considering he doesn't get around as much with arthritis. He's eating. Those are good sign's are they not?
I'm also on bunspace since Binky died and most say get another bun for Thumper.
There's only one in town and she's a bit bigger and only 8 months old. Not spayed.
I'd hate to bring her home and spend over $130 for spaying plus her cost and not have them get along. AT the same time I'm thinking it might energize Thumper 
and give him a new perspective on things. Anyone have thought's on this? Thanks


----------



## unojuno (Aug 2, 2010)

I was just told today, Aug.2 that the vet that I had two bun's done before, won't
do them anymore because of the what he says "the risk factors"


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Aug 2, 2010)

unojuno wrote:


> I was just told today, Aug.2 that the vet that I had two bun's done before, won't
> do them anymore because of the what he says "the risk factors"



I wanted to let you know this was a older thread. If you have a question I would start a new thread of your own.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 2, 2010)

Unojuno You should start your own Thread so more people can help you.


----------



## unojuno (Aug 2, 2010)

Sorry bout that. I'm really not good with these form thingy's. I'll try a new post now.
Thanks


----------



## akane (Aug 4, 2010)

I hang out on a dog forum with a large uk member base. They've completely turned me off early neutering and made me decide that if there were no risk of pregnancy such as with an indoor animal you are not rehoming and no behavioral issues I would not neuter. There are actually plenty of complications that can arise, not as many reproductive problems in unaltered animals as we are led to believe, and some cancers that are actually more common after neutering. I think in the US there are just so many irresponsible owners and so many homeless pets that we've been a bit brain washed in to doing it. However I do entirely agree with shelters neutering and I just neutered a bunny I plan to rehome. Again there are way too many irresponsible owners and way too many people who are cheap and won't pay for neutering later even if it would solve the problems they are having. I see it as more a necessary evil in our society.

Reproductive problems in humans do go unnoticed a lot. Most people have probably had a cyst or benign tumor in their lifetime as well as polyps and other issues. Such things often cause no symptoms or many minor symptoms that aren't put together. They can be missed on an exam and some are even left alone after being found unless they cause symptoms. Often such things are not found or treated until someone has problems getting pregnant or someone gets lucky and their doctor looks in to a possible cause to some minor symptoms like excess acne, oily skin, or thicker facial hair growth in women.

Note- The term neuter applies to both male and female. Spay only applies to females.


----------



## xcslx84 (Aug 4, 2010)

I neutered my boys 3 months ago. 

They had always gotten along great, but once hitting 'teenage' years - they would not stop fighting for 3 days. 

Theyve gotten SLIGHTLY calmer. They still fight pretty often. I say you spay/neuter for health reasons, just dont rely on it helping out behavior-wise....


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 4, 2010)

I found a really good article on this subject recently, here it is. 
It talks about why Neutering is recommend, benefits, risks and after surgery care.

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=18+1803&aid=2147

[line]
Copying some of the most important information;

Diseases of the reproductive system can be prevented through spaying or castration. Many of these diseases can be life-threatening.
Uterine cancer: Rabbits of certain breeds have a high risk of uterine cancer, with 50-80% of them developing uterine adenocarcinoma after reaching 4 years of age. This is a slow-growing but malignant cancer which can spread to other organs including the lungs and bones.
Ovarian disease: Ovarian cancer and cystic ovaries can occur in unspayed females.
Mammary disease: Mammary glands can become cystic in unspayed females. Although these swellings are benign, they can be painful. Unspayed females over 2 years of age can develop mammary cancer, often associated with uterine cancer.
Endometrial hyperplasia and uterine polyps: As a rabbit ages, the uterus normally undergoes changes. The lining of the uterus may thicken (endometrial hyperplasia) and polyps or cysts may form. This may result in anemia, blood in the urine, and a decrease in activity.
Pyometra and endometritis: The uterus of an intact (unspayed) doe may become infected or inflamed. In the case of pyometra, the uterus is actually filled with pus. This can be a life-threatening condition.
False pregnancy: As in dogs, rabbits can exhibit false pregnancies. This occurs when the hormone levels "trick" the rabbit's body into believing the rabbit is pregnant. The rabbit will build a nest, become aggressive over territory, and even produce milk. This stressful condition can be eliminated through spaying.
Orchitis/epididymitis: The testicles or the epididymis can become infected in male rabbits. This is often a result of injury caused by fighting among male rabbits. The rabbit will generally have a fever, be listless, and not eat.
Many behavior problems in rabbits are related to "sex" hormones. If neutered early, these problems can be prevented. In older rabbits, many of these problems will be controlled or disappear after neutering. It will take several weeks to months post-surgery, however, for the hormone levels to diminish, and changes in behavior observed. Problem behaviors which can be influenced by neutering include:
Urine spraying and problems with litter box training: Both male and female rabbits will mark their territory by spraying urine on vertical surfaces. Although a sexual behavior, if it continues for a long period of time it can become a habit which may not be corrected through neutering.
Aggression and fighting: Most aggression and fighting is territorial. Both males and females (especially pregnant does) will establish a territory and defend it forcefully from other rabbits. Fighting is very stressful, can result in serious injuries, and the aggression can be extended to humans as well as other rabbits. 
Chewing: Some have observed that problem chewing behaviors resolve within several weeks or months of neutering. 
 Neutered rabbits not only make better companions for people, they make better companions for other rabbits as well. Multiple rabbits can often be housed together very happily, if neutered, since there is less fighting over territory and mates. 


Above information credit goes to Holly Nash, DVM, MS


----------

